# Updated pictures of our 2007/08 equipment



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Took some new pictures today of my equipment for the 2007/2008 season.

We are plowing a 2.5 million sq. ft. mall with it.

No pickups

Equipment:

2007 JD 544j high lift loader with new 16' Scoop Dogg box plow.

2003 Terex 873 loader with new 16' Scoop Dogg box plow.

2005 JD 325 skid steer with 8' 4 way plow

2000 International truck with 12' power angle, 10' belly blade, and salt spreader/auger.

2004 Honda ATV with 4' plow and salt spreader.

30 ton salt corral (blue tarp over it)


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

nice equipment! i really like that deere loader. thanks for the pics - Nick


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

How do you find the Terex over all? 

Are they well constructed machines? enough power. etc.. And how's the service support. part price. all that stuff


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

With plow/pushers on everything, do you have to take one off each time you need to load salt into the truck?


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Repost - sorry - original message is next post down


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well the Terex is a temp until a new JD arrives (big jd fans).

The Terex we are using (873) has alot of body panels to it which I am not a fan of at all. The extra panels just get bent and damaged alot faster then a JD which barley has any.

The inside of the Terex reminds me of our Moxy/Komatsu off road trucks with large colored buttons all over the place. The over all feel of the buttons and controls is alot more cheap then our new JD (of course the JD is 5 years newer), most of the buttons are already damaged or missing (previous renter).

The power on the Terex is great and for pushing snow it out pushes the JD hands down. I do believe the Terex 873 is more along the lines of a JD 644 rather than the JD 544 I am comparing it to, it also has snow tires and the JD has all purpose.

The only down side I have found for pushing is that there is no differential lock on the Terex we have. The JD has a differential lock on the floor and also a full time differential lock on the control panel, this is a big plus.

The Terex we have is a European machine, I do not know if they are all like this. This means the Terex in the picture has European power points (need special converter to use it). 

If a Terex is anything like our Moxy / Komatsu equipment parts has to be ordered from over seas and takes time and is usually much more expensive. 

When the starter went out on this machine the part had to be ordered from Indiana and driven to Michigan over night as the nearest dealer was 400 miles away.

There has been a new model Terex loader released and it looks much less bulky and much more streamlined body.

I wouldn't be scared of a Terex as the power is great but personally I am a long time JD fan and thats hard to change.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

riverwalkland;514038 said:


> With plow/pushers on everything, do you have to take one off each time you need to load salt into the truck?


We just unhook the plow from the skid steer, put the bucket on and load the truck with that. The truck holds 6+ yards of salt and that is more then enough for the property, so its just a one time thing.

Next year the JD will have a quick attach system and quick attach pusher so it will be much easier.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice equpment and pictures


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

A Terex is a Schaef Machine. They are German I Believe. I have run run and found it an increcibly simple and basic machine. The One I ran was a smaller tool carrier version that the Iowa DOT has. I think they have a couple of them. 

I think the thing that kills them (Terex) is the lack of dealer/dealer suppport.

But if they can overcome this problem I wouldn't hesitate owning one. 

Peterbilt


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Peterbilt;514171 said:


> A Terex is a Schaef Machine. They are German I Believe. I have run run and found it an increcibly simple and basic machine. The One I ran was a smaller tool carrier version that the Iowa DOT has. I think they have a couple of them.
> 
> I think the thing that kills them (Terex) is the lack of dealer/dealer suppport.
> 
> ...


The nice thing is they are single stick control and the FNR is all on there to.

You only have to use 1 hand to shift gears (or can use auto), same hand to do FNR, same hand to control the bucket.

JD or course has the same thing but its only available on the J series JD.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, that jd loader and push box makes me drool. Beautiful machine. Nice fleet as well.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Is that your only account or do you have others?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, equipment looks good.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is the other half to this story http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46936&page=2 it gets intersting on the 2nd page

there was more than just BriBrius that did'nt know what they were talking about

WELL HOW'S IT going i hope well.

i just wanted to bring up all the a-holes that told you, that you couldnt do it and i am glad to hear that you can and i hope you rub thier nose in it:salute:

i started the same way (much smaller scale). but the moral of the story is DON'T UNDERESTIMATE A PROFESIONAL DIRT WORKER, snow is alot softer, less abrasive, less fuel, and above all it is not as hard on equipment

so again GOOD JOB SK187 and i want a report at the end of the year

p.s. what are you doing with all the snow? is the origional ditch still the plan?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures and equipment


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

powerjoke;516155 said:


> here is the other half to this story http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46936&page=2 it gets intersting on the 2nd page
> 
> there was more than just BriBrius that did'nt know what they were talking about
> 
> ...


I love that thread 

Truth be known we are doing 2.5 million sq ft + salt and sidewalks / truck docks with 3 guys.

It takes us from 4 to 8 hrs depending on snow.

I have 3 main guys and 2 on call and its working out great we have had calls to the mall saying how good the job was and have several job/bid offers.

This job has more curb and islands then you could imagine.

Overall the people in that thread scared me pretty good but we do way bigger jobs in the summer with excavation.

Another thing I realized is something that goes for 200,000 in another state gets half that in Michigan.

Either way next year I plan to double to 5 million sq feet so get ready to tell me how stupid I am when I make that post next year.

We are a heavy equipment based company and the idea of a pickup for plowing on something this size seems ridiculous to me.

Major thanks to powerjoke for the support.

Looking at the thread the only other decent person was bribrius.

I invite anyone to come to the site ( I already see other plow trucks watching every time it snows) and see how its done.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

How much salt do you go thru a year there and how much do you put down per time


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Snowguy01;516290 said:


> How much salt do you go thru a year there and how much do you put down per time


Depends, this year not much as its not available.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

SK Congrats wesportwesport  glad to see you are doing well


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice Equipment Love It Thx For The Pics*


----------



## Eddie D (Apr 25, 2007)

First I congrats on getting the job done. Its scary and it takes a big set to tell someone you can do the job and hope you have figured it all out and not screw up. Even if I had done the same job before i would still be nervous because there is always the "what if" factor and Murphy's's law to deal with.

I do have to ask though, do you think you are making a profit???

Not getting into labor, ins, etc. Without the loaders and skids and at used prices you do have at least $25,000 worth of stuff thats a no money maker during the warm season. Beat up used loaders and a new skid add another $75 k. Not sure if they were correct but someone said it went for $100,000.00 so thats a little tight. 

Anyway, we have all done jobs that for some reason or another we broke even, small or no profit but learning from it is priceless.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am keeping track of all hours, fuel, and all other expenses.

We are also doing the job with basically 3 guys and no, the price was over 100,000.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Congradulations, I was watching that fairly negative thread about you doing the lots and have been very interested in the outcome of the situation. I'm impressed that someone of your age has pulled of something of the scale. I mean your older than me, but still pretty young. Just doesn't give you to many years to build to that level. Very impressive, and the best of luck to you the rest of this season and many more to come!:salute:


----------



## Eddie D (Apr 25, 2007)

That is amazing that you get that size of a lot done with three men?? Do you have to keep lanes clear while they are open or do you just come in at the end of the night and get it ready for opening hours?


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

merrimacmill;518888 said:


> Congradulations, I was watching that fairly negative thread about you doing the lots and have been very interested in the outcome of the situation. I'm impressed that someone of your age has pulled of something of the scale. I mean your older than me, but still pretty young. Just doesn't give you to many years to build to that level. Very impressive, and the best of luck to you the rest of this season and many more to come!:salute:


I tend to jump into things bigger then I probably should.

It all worked out well no matter what people say and I look forward to doing this for along time.

Thanks alot


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Edwin Devine;519621 said:


> That is amazing that you get that size of a lot done with three men?? Do you have to keep lanes clear while they are open or do you just come in at the end of the night and get it ready for opening hours?


We start at 2 and are usually done by 8 if the snow has stopped at a reasonable time.

Its just 3 very hard working guys who are not afraid to do what it takes.

Dont get me wrong I have 5 people but we try to just keep to the three.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice work glad to see that you proved all those guys wrong and worked your @$$ off this season and it paid off.

we need a video of your whole system going with all the machines working together that would be really cool


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree. With equipment that serious, we need some vids for all us with no snow!. lol Good luck.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

So what was the final word for last season ? 
Are you plowing that site again ?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

good for you sk 187 you wont find the edge if you dont get near it .


----------

